# I think it's funny - PC ?, I doubt it



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Tough Love vs. Spanking - Good Argument 

Most people think it improper to spank children, so I have tried other methods to control my kids when they have one of 'those moments.' 

One that I found effective is for me to just take the child for a car ride and talk. 

Some say it's the vibration from the car, others say it's the time away from any distractions such as TV, Video Games, Computer, IPod, etc. 

Either way, my kids usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our car ride together. Eye to eye contact helps a lot too. 

I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my son, in case you would like to use the technique. 

Sincerely,
Your Friend

.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
..
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

An excellent idea - if only I'd known about it before they were bigger than me. 

Much more effective than spanking.  

Viv


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p

Should be able to do that to the scum who broke my side window.

Then brake sharply


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tonyt said:


> One that I found effective is for me to just take the child for a car ride and talk


Once my kids turned 25, they said it lost its appeal. :roll:

Dougie.


----------

